

Technology the new engine of central Canada - mtw
http://www.nationalpost.com/related/topics/story.html?id=1554656

======
christofd
Go Waterloo! Go Warriors (<http://www.athletics.uwaterloo.ca/>)!

~~~
pshc
Seconded! Though OMGUW might have you think otherwise, I rather like the
university.

On the topic, here are some Waterloo startups:
<http://wiki.watstart.ca/LocalStartups>

